# Corner braces - required?



## CDuarte (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello all,

I have built several tables all types and would you like your input about corner braces.

Are they required?

When should they be used?

I have built tables with and without…

Thank you,


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you mean corner braces in the frame underneath? If so I would say you don't need them since the top should keep the frame square.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Are you stretchers or aprons attached to the legs with tenons? 
If so, you need NO braces.


----------



## CDuarte (Aug 9, 2014)

Good afternoon all,

Thank you for taking the time to reply, I do use tenons on all my corners so I have not used corner braces on several projects.

I appreciate the feedback and always looking for tips.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is my input. I consider the legs/skirts and top as two separate pieces. Meaning the bottom should be able to keep its square and stability on its own. I prefer to have the top be able to move or shift separately from the bottom to compensate for the movement of the wood. 
That being said if the bottom can't keep its stability on its own then I would use corner braces. I prefer to always use corner bracing just for the fact that adding the braces doesn't take much more time and the stability they add far out ways the time they take to put in place.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I use corner braces if there is no lower stretcher .It won't take much to break the jointery at the apron , from people kicking the leg at the bottom.Loose tenons mortise and tenon can still break free.But if there's no time or the budget is tight I understand .Aj


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree AJ you need some sort of support, I want my tables to last for a long time, so what ever that takes. No mater how spectacular your M&T is, eventually glue fails and sometimes way before you expect it to.

If I think about it there is a lot of variables that makes this question hard to answer for every table. You really need to answer this question in the design phase of the table. Obviously the larger the table the more support you will need.

A great question though makes me remember the little things are important to the over all design.

Bill


----------



## CDuarte (Aug 9, 2014)

Good morning all,

Thank you once again, I really enjoy the design and building so I welcome all input. The table I am building is just for myself and will sit 4 to six (maybe a little tight)

I loading a picture…don't make too much fun LOL


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Real nice looking, as long as the people aren't as big as me you should be good to go..


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> No mater how spectacular your M&T is, eventually glue fails and sometimes way before you expect it to.
> 
> Bill
> - wseand


That's why I pin all my M&T joints from the inside of the legs. But I've never had a glue failure.

As for corner braces, I've never used them on the 6 or 7 tables I've built.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Rick,
Well I am glad you never had a glue failure and I like the idea of pinning them in. 
I have recently done many refurbishing's and every one had glue failure everywhere. The only thing holding them together was cross bracing and or corner bracing.

Anyways, use them or don't use them it really doesn't matter in the whole scheme of things. I say the better support you have the longer it will last. 
Bill


----------

